# Game Thread: New York Knicks @ Toronto Raptors 7:00PM EST MSG RAPT



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#660066"></h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.knicks.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/nyk_logo.gif"></a><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span><a href="http://www.nba.com/raptors/"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/tor_logo.gif"></a></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#0000ff">New York Knicks(14 - 30) (4 - 17 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #660066">Toronto Raptors(16 - 30) (8 - 14 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.theaircanadacentre.com/"><img src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/stories/20030205/acc_34010.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.theaircanadacentre.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">Air Canada Centre</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Toronto, ON, February 3, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">New York Knicks @ Toronto Raptors 7:00PM EST MSG RAPT</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #660066; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_james" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_mike_james.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_james"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Mike James<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 2'' - Duquesne</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jalen_rose" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jalen_rose.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jalen_rose"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jalen Rose<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 8'' - Michigan</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/morris_peterson" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_morris_peterson.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/morris_peterson"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Morris Peterson<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 7'' - Michigan State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_bosh" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_bosh.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_bosh"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Bosh<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 10'' - Georgia Tech</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/pape_sow" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_pape_sow.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/pape_sow"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Pape Sow<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 10'' - Cal State Fullerton</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jamal_crawford" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/knicks/crawford_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jamal_crawford"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jamal Crawford<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 5'' - Michigan</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/quentin_richardson" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_quentin_richardson.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/quentin_richardson"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Quentin Richardson<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 6'' - DePaul</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/qyntel_woods" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/knicks/action_woods.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/qyntel_woods"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Qyntel Woods<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 8'' - NE Mississippi CC</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/antonio_davis" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_antonio_davis.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/antonio_davis"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Antonio Davis<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 9'' - UTEP</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eddy_curry" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_eddy_curry.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eddy_curry"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Eddy Curry<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 6' 11'' - Thornwood HS (IL)</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #660066; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/matt_bonner" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_matt_bonner.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/matt_bonner"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Matt Bonner<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 10'' - Florida</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/joey_graham" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_joey_graham.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/joey_graham"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Joey Graham<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 7'' - Oklahoma State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jose_calderon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jose_calderon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jose_calderon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jose Calderon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 3'' - Spain</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/charlie_villanueva" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_charlie_villanueva.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/charlie_villanueva"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Charlie Villanueva<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 11'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/david_lee" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_david_lee.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/david_lee"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">David Lee<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 9'' - Florida</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/maurice_taylor" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/knicks/act_maurice_taylor.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/maurice_taylor"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Maurice Taylor<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Michigan</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/nate_robinson" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_nate_robinson.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/nate_robinson"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Nate Robinson<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 5' 9'' - Washington</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/channing_frye" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_channing_frye.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/channing_frye"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Channing Frye<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 11'' - Arizona</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

whatever you are doing Kukoc keep it up. these new game threads are the cat's meow.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

I heard Curry is questionable because of bruised ribs


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Stunning game thread once again. =)
I think the Raps can definitely take this one, as long as they keep Crawford under control.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Marbury usually kills us, so we'll have to keep him under control. Hopefully Jalen explodes again, and no one on that team can handle Chris Bosh, he should have another big game.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Marbury usually kills us, so we'll have to keep him under control. Hopefully Jalen explodes again, and no one on that team can handle Chris Bosh, he should have another big game.


Marbury won't be a problem tonight.


----------



## bball_mvp88 (Aug 26, 2005)

with marbury doubtful for the game with a shoulder injury and curry questionable raps should take this one :biggrin: 

GO RAPS GO :banana:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Marbury won't be a problem tonight.


Woops. That's good news.
I'm not too worried about Crawford. Sure, he had that 50 point game, but other than that he hasn't played very well against us.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I'm gonna be at the game 118 tow 9 seat 9&10


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Once again awesome game thread.



> with marbury doubtful for the game with a shoulder injury and curry questionable raps should take this one


^ Awesome


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

go pape!!!!!! lol


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> I'm gonna be at the game 118 tow 9 seat 9&10


*nice*! have fun, dude. haven't seen a game from anywhere but the sprite zone in... well... never seen a game from anywhere but the sprite zone. your tix are nice. you'll have a great time. 

i hope we wipe the floor with the knicks tonight. man, any time i look at their roster i cringe. just money spent frivolously- there are certainly some quality talents, but you can only take so much of one player type (imo). most of them have had somewhat "controversial" careers (not all of that controversy began in new york, either), it'd take a magician to optimize their great potential. well, it would probably take _God_ to do so. seriously. and larry brown he's not.

such a strange mixture of players.

anyway, i don't really "hate" the knicks, i just question the way they run their team. we know money doesn't usually buy winners, but the knicks don't seem to _believe_ that- in fact, there are a lot of teams in pro sports who evidently don't _believe_ that. who knows how long it'll take before new york can compete again- they just have so many factors working against them. it's got to be tough.

to be honest, we have some of the same factors working against _us_. and we _know_ it's tough.

peace


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

ballocks said:


> *nice*! have fun, dude. haven't seen a game from anywhere but the sprite zone in... well... never seen a game from anywhere but the sprite zone. your tix are nice. you'll have a great time.
> 
> i hope we wipe the floor with the knicks tonight. man, any time i look at their roster i cringe. just money spent frivolously- there are certainly some quality talents, but you can only take so much of one player type (imo). most of them have had somewhat "controversial" careers (not all of that controversy began in new york, either), it'd take a magician to optimize their great potential. well, it would probably take _God_ to do so. seriously. and larry brown he's not.
> 
> ...


thanks tics are corporate via my company my dad works for, I sit here about 6 times a season.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Although all the focus today was on the Jalen Rose/Antonio Davis trade, its GAMETIME. 

*Lets Go Raptors!!*


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Charlie Villanueva with his first ever NBA start.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

AirJordan™ said:


> Charlie Villanueva with his first ever NBA start.


 Nice to see him finally get rewarded for his stellar rookie play.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Loren Woods is checking in for Pape Sow.

7-2 Raps, 8:11 left in the 1st Quarter.


----------



## SteveHartfiel (Jun 8, 2003)

the raptors are playing well.. but cant give them to much credit, the knicks suck.


----------



## SteveHartfiel (Jun 8, 2003)

I think it will be interesting to see if calderon gets some minutes tonight..


----------



## SteveHartfiel (Jun 8, 2003)

Richardson goes down with a hurt ankle..


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Mike James!!!!!! With a looooong threee.
18-8 Raps, 3:05 left in the 1st Quarter.
Q-Rich is hurt.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

SteveHartfiel said:


> the raptors are playing well.. but cant give them to much credit, the knicks suck.


 Umm... the Raptors are a whole one game ahead of them right now.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Mo Pete with some fancy moves.


----------



## SteveHartfiel (Jun 8, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Umm... the Raptors are a whole one game ahead of them right now.



Oh really?? haha.. All im saying man is that the knicks do suck... make an arguement or prove to me that the knicks are not in the worst position out of all teams in the NBA talent wise and also financially... They have the worst chemistry.. overpaid players...full of bad contracts.. terrible coach/player relationship....there awful


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

SteveHartfiel said:


> Oh really?? haha.. All im saying man is that the knicks do suck... make an arguement or prove to me that the knicks are not in the worst position out of all teams in the NBA talent wise and also financially... They have the worst chemistry.. overpaid players...full of bad contracts.. terrible coach/player relationship....there awful


 I'm not saying they don't suck... I'm just saying it's foolish to call this an easy win or anything (in whatever words) because we're pretty close to their level of suckiness right now.

Of course, not having Steph, Eddy, and Q doesn't hurt either...


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

From Half Court

Mo Pete the King of trick shots:allhail:


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

MO PETE!!!!!!!!! Holy **** he really is the master of those circus shots.


----------



## SteveHartfiel (Jun 8, 2003)

richardson is back in the game for the knicks


----------



## SteveHartfiel (Jun 8, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I'm not saying they don't suck... I'm just saying it's foolish to call this an easy win or anything (in whatever words) because we're pretty close to their level of suckiness right now.
> 
> Of course, not having Steph, Eddy, and Q doesn't hurt either...


Ya for sure... but the raptors future is bright.. I mean they have good young players (not saying the knicks dont)..but there not as trapped in terms of flexability.. the knicks dont..


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

OH NO!!! OH NO!!! OH NO!!!

Charlie Villanueva with a tomahawk jam!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

64-47 Raps, HALFTIME.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Why do we always kick NY's ***? 

Good first half, I could go on and on about how each player played, but I think they've all done great.

Mo Pete and Chris Bosh with 17 a peice, Charlie heated up near the end of the half and he has 11. Mike James with 7 assists already. Pape Sow only played a bit of the 1st quarter but he had 4 rebounds very early on; too bad he got into foul trouble early on. Loren Woods with 4 points and 6 rebounds (4 of them on the offensive glass) and Joey Graham with 5 points. 

Keep it up!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Charlie-V is heading off to the locker room. It looks like he tweaked his ankle.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

this game has been really fun to watch. i don't know what it is, i don't know if it's just because the knicks are playing without their franchise linchpin and don't look interested, but our youth looks really exciting tonight. the future looks good. and v's playing rather well )) for the first start of his career.

nice.

peace


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice win by the raps, beating the knicks easily again...


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Very nice win.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Excellet win by the raps, I can see why the Knicks only has 1 win in their last 10, Bosh played well, Charlie played well, and Loren Woods had a pretty good game for the Raps


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, MO PETE IS MY HERO =)

Fantastic game by the Raptors. Solid games from Bosh, Mo, Charlie, and well, actually, the entire team. Loren Woods was a nice surprise. Hahaha.

I actually got misty-eyed when they showed Jalen not looking too happy on the Knicks bench. But it's good to see that the Raptors, especially Mo, didn't let the trade affect their game.

3-0 on the homestand now!


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

anniebananerz said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, MO PETE IS MY HERO =)


 love mop, too. he's an awesome toronto raptor.



anniebananerz said:


> I actually got misty-eyed when they showed Jalen not looking too happy on the Knicks bench. But it's good to see that the Raptors, especially Mo, didn't let the trade affect their game.


 love jalen. he's also an awesome toronto raptor. loved his time here. i've found myself thinking about the summer of 07 a few times tonight. might be the only one but... you know... i wouldn't mind. 

peace


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Can't say I paid too close attention to this one. Fun game, though. The officiating was erratic, but you're always going to get that with Violet Palmer in the game. I really don't care that she is a woman but I do care that she is a horrible official and can't help but think the NBA doesn't know how to get rid of her without controversy.

We ran a big lineup tonight, something everyone has been looking forward to.

Thoughts?


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Can't say I paid too close attention to this one. Fun game, though. The officiating was erratic, but you're always going to get that with Violet Palmer in the game. I really don't care that she is a woman but I do care that she is a horrible official and can't help but think the NBA doesn't know how to get rid of her without controversy.
> 
> We ran a big lineup tonight, something everyone has been looking forward to.
> 
> Thoughts?


Yeah. If the NBA fires her, the media is gonna stir up some huge sexist controversy.

Anyway, I think the big lineup worked well tonight with all the matchup problems it created with the Knicks. Something that contributed big time to the big lineup was the play of the bigs who played. CV3 had a great game, Bosh as usual had a great game as well, and Woods and Pape also provided some good stuff.


----------

